# Qashqai isofix needed?



## tublet

We are planning to buy a nissan qashqai (probably around 2010 model) I am so confused by isofixs I thought you just used seatbelts?!

I am planning on getting a maxi cosi, what are your experiences and do I need an isofix?


----------



## Bonnie11

Most new model cars come with isofix automatically. If not you can have then fitted to your car, pretty cheap, but I'm sure qashqai would have them as its a family car. Not exactly sure what you are asking but they are clips that connect to the chassis of the car and you clip the baby seat directly onto them, therefore much safer in an accident as you know baby seat won't go anywhere! 
Most seats now come with isofix clips, maxi cosi included. Personally I find them much easier, you just clip the seat straight in takes a few seconds as opposed to fiddling with belts. You don't have to have them, I think most seats do have the option to use belts as well but check when you buy them. 
Isofix were introduced as they are supposed to be much safer. You don't have to rely on a belt to hold the car seat in an accident and it stops the seat being improperly fitted ad the belt slipping off. Personally I would recommend them, for ease if nothing else but it is totally down to you, just make sure they show you the proper way to fit the seat with a belt.


----------



## Joannaemma

We tried out our isofix in the car earlier with our maxi cosi pebble.... It's just so much easier than fastening the seat using the belt and also felt a lot more secure! My friend really recommended one as I'm having a winter baby and its not much fun fiddling with the seatbelt in the rain, with the base it literally takes seconds and it has a display to say it is fitted correctly. They are not cheap but have a good resale value on eBay so you can get a lot of your money back later!


----------



## Dawn11

We've got a qashqai and the isofix are fitted as standard in the rear seat. As the previous posters state using the isofix is much more convenient and less risk of not fitting the car seat properly.


----------

